

Why Time Warner Cable's pay-per-use Internet experiment will fail - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/6/why_time_warner_cables_pay_per_use_internet_experiment_will_fail

======
TrevorJ
In a free market it will fail, yes. Only trouble is that the Telecoms aren't
really a competitive market. In each of the 4 places I've lived in my life
I've had only one viable highspeed ISP option. Don't like their service? Too
bad, I either deal with it or go without internet. Under those conditions I
don't see how consumers will have much of a choice but to take it on the chin
and pay the fees. I'm actually hoping somebody will comment on this and set me
straight.

~~~
mark-t
Actually, I live in an area with Comcast, Charter, and reasonable DSL. Holy
moly! Yeah, they'd still get away with it.

